# Maldini:"La cessione del Milan, il mercato, e lo scudetto...".



## admin (15 Aprile 2022)

Maldini nel pre Milan - Genoa:"Abbiamo lavorato bene come nelle settimane precedenti. Meno partite mancano e più le occasioni diventano importanti. Visto anche quello che sta facendo l'Inter oggi serve la vittoria. A gennaio non c'era disponibilità per intervenire in attacco. Ma ci sentivamo comunque buoni. Il difensore centrale? Kalulu è andato oltre le aspettative. L'assenza di Ibra per noi è un problema. Origi? A sei giornate dalla fine con questa squadra che lotta per il campionato rimarrei sulle cose di questo anno. Forse c'è quella tensione alla quali i ragazzi non sono abituati. La cessione del Milan? Non vi posso dire niente. So poco. E' normale che nel futuro del Milan possa esserci una vendita. Quando, non lo so. Ma ora proviamo a vincere e abbiamo anche la Coppa Italia".


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2022)

Mi è sembrato molto molto molto infastidito dall'inizio alla fine


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini nel pre Milan - Genoa:"Abbiamo lavorato bene come nelle settimane precedenti. Meno partite mancano e più le occasioni diventano importanti. Visto anche quello che sta facendo l'Inter oggi serve la vittoria. A gennaio non c'era disponibilità per intervenire in attacco. Ma ci sentivamo comunque buoni. Il difensore centrale? Kalulu è andato oltre le aspettative. L'assenza di Ibra per noi è un problema. Origi? A sei giornate dalla fine con questa squadra che lotta per il campionato rimarrei sulle cose di questo anno. Forse c'è quella tensione alla quali i ragazzi non sono abituati. La cessione del Milan? Non vi posso dire niente. So poco. E' normale che nel futuro del Milan possa esserci una vendita. Quando, non lo so. Ma ora proviamo a vincere e abbiamo anche la Coppa Italia".


mi dispiace per Paolo, che presumo senta odore di defenestrazione. Il bene del Milan viene prima di tutto.


----------



## Mika (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini nel pre Milan - Genoa:"Abbiamo lavorato bene come nelle settimane precedenti. Meno partite mancano e più le occasioni diventano importanti. Visto anche quello che sta facendo l'Inter oggi serve la vittoria. A gennaio non c'era disponibilità per intervenire in attacco. Ma ci sentivamo comunque buoni. Il difensore centrale? Kalulu è andato oltre le aspettative. L'assenza di Ibra per noi è un problema. Origi? A sei giornate dalla fine con questa squadra che lotta per il campionato rimarrei sulle cose di questo anno. Forse c'è quella tensione alla quali i ragazzi non sono abituati. La cessione del Milan? *Non vi posso dire niente. So poco. E' normale che nel futuro del Milan possa esserci una vendita.* Quando, non lo so. Ma ora proviamo a vincere e abbiamo anche la Coppa Italia".


E' allora è vero che c'è una trattativa.


----------



## kipstar (15 Aprile 2022)

visto in diretta. mi pare che su origi ci siamo.
per la vendita non ha smentito.
ha parlato di scudetto.

l'ho visto meno tranquillo del solito. sensazione eh....


----------



## Mika (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mi è sembrato molto molto molto infastidito dall'inizio alla fine


Penso perché questi rumors a fine stagione con una squadra ancora in corsa su due fronti potrebbero creare deconcentrazione alla squadra. Di solito a tutti i DS e DG queste cose danno fastidio.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini nel pre Milan - Genoa:"Abbiamo lavorato bene come nelle settimane precedenti. Meno partite mancano e più le occasioni diventano importanti. Visto anche quello che sta facendo l'Inter oggi serve la vittoria. A gennaio non c'era disponibilità per intervenire in attacco. Ma ci sentivamo comunque buoni. Il difensore centrale? Kalulu è andato oltre le aspettative. L'assenza di Ibra per noi è un problema. Origi? A sei giornate dalla fine con questa squadra che lotta per il campionato rimarrei sulle cose di questo anno. Forse c'è quella tensione alla quali i ragazzi non sono abituati. La cessione del Milan? Non vi posso dire niente. So poco. E' normale che nel futuro del Milan possa esserci una vendita. Quando, non lo so. Ma ora proviamo a vincere e abbiamo anche la Coppa Italia".



Sarà preoccupato.
Se arriva a dirigere un "ostile", sa che la sua vita professionale sarà totalmente diversa.

Se non addirittura vanificare i suoi sforzi per questo Milan a cui ha dato una parvenza di buona squadra


----------



## LukeLike (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini nel pre Milan - Genoa:"Abbiamo lavorato bene come nelle settimane precedenti. Meno partite mancano e più le occasioni diventano importanti. Visto anche quello che sta facendo l'Inter oggi serve la vittoria. A gennaio non c'era disponibilità per intervenire in attacco. Ma ci sentivamo comunque buoni. Il difensore centrale? Kalulu è andato oltre le aspettative. L'assenza di Ibra per noi è un problema. Origi? A sei giornate dalla fine con questa squadra che lotta per il campionato rimarrei sulle cose di questo anno. Forse c'è quella tensione alla quali i ragazzi non sono abituati. *La cessione del Milan? Non vi posso dire niente. So poco.* E' normale che nel futuro del Milan possa esserci una vendita. Quando, non lo so. Ma ora proviamo a vincere e abbiamo anche la Coppa Italia".


Parole che sanno di conferma.


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mi dispiace per Paolo, che presumo senta odore di defenestrazione. Il bene del Milan viene prima di tutto.



Ad oggi non c'è nessuno come possa gestire il Milan meglio di Maldini. Lui e Massara vanno confermati, poi cambiassero pure i magazzinieri.


----------



## Mika (15 Aprile 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> visto in diretta. mi pare che su origi ci siamo.
> per la vendita non ha smentito.
> ha parlato di scudetto.
> 
> l'ho visto meno tranquillo del solito. sensazione eh....


Non ha smentito ma dalle parole "non posso dire niente. è normale che ci possa essere una vendita" mi sa di conferma di una trattativa in corso anche in stato avanzato. Se è così allora Router che parlava di chiusura in 15 giorni (il periodo dell'esclusiva) è più che una possibilità.


----------



## Stylox10 (15 Aprile 2022)

Ma nessuno si è accorto degli occhi rossi che aveva????? Sembravano gli occhi di chi ha appena finito di piangere


----------



## uolfetto (15 Aprile 2022)

Come ho già scritto nell'altra discussione con la cessione è fisiologico che cambieranno tutti, da Gazidis in giù fino a Pioli. Magari con un po' di gradualità, ma nel medio periodo sarà così. Ormai la strada è segnata.


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini nel pre Milan - Genoa:"Abbiamo lavorato bene come nelle settimane precedenti. Meno partite mancano e più le occasioni diventano importanti. Visto anche quello che sta facendo l'Inter oggi serve la vittoria. A gennaio non c'era disponibilità per intervenire in attacco. Ma ci sentivamo comunque buoni. Il difensore centrale? Kalulu è andato oltre le aspettative. L'assenza di Ibra per noi è un problema. Origi? A sei giornate dalla fine con questa squadra che lotta per il campionato rimarrei sulle cose di questo anno. Forse c'è quella tensione alla quali i ragazzi non sono abituati. La cessione del Milan? Non vi posso dire niente. So poco. E' normale che nel futuro del Milan possa esserci una vendita. Quando, non lo so. Ma ora proviamo a vincere e abbiamo anche la Coppa Italia".


.


----------



## Mika (15 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sarà preoccupato.
> Se arriva a dirigere un "ostile", sa che la sua vita professionale sarà totalmente diversa.
> 
> Se non addirittura vanificare i suoi sforzi per questo Milan a cui ha dato una parvenza di buona squadra


Non mi devono toccare i tre dell'area sportiva: Maldini, Massara, Moncada. Con un budget limitato hanno fatto un miracolo. Proverei a salvare anche Gazidis tutto sommato se abbiamo 0 debiti e siano a -94M dai -250 del 2018 un po' significa che ha lavorato bene. Ma lui è proprio stato messo la da Elliot per sistemare il bilancio disastrato, cosa che ha fatto ottimamente, possa essere simpatico e antipatico è un dato oggettivo.


----------



## Lo Gnu (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini nel pre Milan - Genoa:"Abbiamo lavorato bene come nelle settimane precedenti. Meno partite mancano e più le occasioni diventano importanti. Visto anche quello che sta facendo l'Inter oggi serve la vittoria. A gennaio non c'era disponibilità per intervenire in attacco. Ma ci sentivamo comunque buoni. Il difensore centrale? Kalulu è andato oltre le aspettative. L'assenza di Ibra per noi è un problema. Origi? A sei giornate dalla fine con questa squadra che lotta per il campionato rimarrei sulle cose di questo anno. Forse c'è quella tensione alla quali i ragazzi non sono abituati. La cessione del Milan? Non vi posso dire niente. So poco. E' normale che nel futuro del Milan possa esserci una vendita. Quando, non lo so. Ma ora proviamo a vincere e abbiamo anche la Coppa Italia".


Mi è sembrato preoccupato, non molto sereno. 
Se dovessi fare una previsione direi che rimane, la sua fama lo precede, chiunque abbia un minimo di sale in zucca sa l'importanza di questo Maldini nel Milan. Stravolgere un meccanismo che sta andando bene non è utile per nessuno, figuriamoci per chi ci deve mettere soldi.


----------



## Giangy (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini nel pre Milan - Genoa:"Abbiamo lavorato bene come nelle settimane precedenti. Meno partite mancano e più le occasioni diventano importanti. Visto anche quello che sta facendo l'Inter oggi serve la vittoria. A gennaio non c'era disponibilità per intervenire in attacco. Ma ci sentivamo comunque buoni. Il difensore centrale? Kalulu è andato oltre le aspettative. L'assenza di Ibra per noi è un problema. Origi? A sei giornate dalla fine con questa squadra che lotta per il campionato rimarrei sulle cose di questo anno. Forse c'è quella tensione alla quali i ragazzi non sono abituati. La cessione del Milan? Non vi posso dire niente. So poco. E' normale che nel futuro del Milan possa esserci una vendita. Quando, non lo so. Ma ora proviamo a vincere e abbiamo anche la Coppa Italia".


Praticamente non ha smentito la cessione in pratica.


----------



## Djici (15 Aprile 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Come ho già scritto nell'altra discussione con la cessione è fisiologico che cambieranno tutti, da Gazidis in giù fino a Pioli. Magari con un po' di gradualità, ma nel medio periodo sarà così. Ormai la strada è segnata.


Io dico che uno che si presenta al mondo Milan mandando via Maldini rischia di avere capito poco o nulla.
Ne del momento attuale della squadra ne della nostra storia.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini nel pre Milan - Genoa:"Abbiamo lavorato bene come nelle settimane precedenti. Meno partite mancano e più le occasioni diventano importanti. Visto anche quello che sta facendo l'Inter oggi serve la vittoria. A gennaio non c'era disponibilità per intervenire in attacco. Ma ci sentivamo comunque buoni. Il difensore centrale? Kalulu è andato oltre le aspettative. L'assenza di Ibra per noi è un problema. Origi? A sei giornate dalla fine con questa squadra che lotta per il campionato rimarrei sulle cose di questo anno. Forse c'è quella tensione alla quali i ragazzi non sono abituati. La cessione del Milan? Non vi posso dire niente. So poco. E' normale che nel futuro del Milan possa esserci una vendita. Quando, non lo so. Ma ora proviamo a vincere e abbiamo anche la Coppa Italia".


Purtroppo questo è il rischio della nuova proprietà, arrivano e vogliono mettere persone loro. Certo cacciare via Maldini e Massara non sarebbe un bel biglietto da visita. Io spero e credo che in caso di questa nuova proprietà a levare i tacchi sarà solo Gazidis visto che è uomo Elliot

Attenzione però.. se questi arrivano e non vogliono Pioli che facciamo? Maldini sicuramente premerà per tenerlo e loro vorranno magari un altro allenatore scelto da loro.

Vediamo


----------



## Kayl (15 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non mi devono toccare i tre dell'area sportiva: Maldini, Massara, Moncada. Con un budget limitato hanno fatto un miracolo. Proverei a salvare anche Gazidis tutto sommato se abbiamo 0 debiti e siano a -94M dai -250 del 2018 un po' significa che ha lavorato bene. Ma lui è proprio stato messo la da Elliot per sistemare il bilancio disastrato, cosa che ha fatto ottimamente, possa essere simpatico e antipatico è un dato oggettivo.


stando alle proiezioni quest'estate saremo a -40 in bilancio, quindi l'anno prossimo con un altro posto in CL sei in attivo.


----------



## Mika (15 Aprile 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> stando alle proiezioni quest'estate saremo a -40 in bilancio, quindi l'anno prossimo con un altro posto in CL sei in attivo.


Allora anche Gazidis ha fatto un ottimo lavoro, una dirigenza che migliora il bilancio e migliora anche i risultati sportivi non deve essere cambiata ma solo aiutata dando magari più budget per migliorare la squadra. Maldini stesso ha detto "non c'era no possibilità di investire su un attaccante" quindi da Londra non sono arrivati soldi bonus e Gazidis e Maldini hanno dovuto operare con quello che avevano, la mancata cessione di Castillejo all'ultimo ha frenato tutto e si è preso Lazetic che potrebbe essere plusvalenza futura se va in prestito e fa bene, modello Hauge.


----------



## Giangy (15 Aprile 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Purtroppo questo è il rischio della nuova proprietà, arrivano e vogliono mettere persone loro. Certo cacciare via Maldini e Massara non sarebbe un bel biglietto da visita. Io spero e credo che in caso di questa nuova proprietà a levare i tacchi sarà solo Gazidis visto che è uomo Elliot
> 
> Attenzione però.. se questi arrivano e non vogliono Pioli che facciamo? Maldini sicuramente premerà per tenerlo e loro vorranno magari un altro allenatore scelto da loro.
> 
> Vediamo


Il primo che vorrei che si levi dalle balotas è Scaroni, uno più inutile non c'è.


----------



## Roger84 (15 Aprile 2022)

Le parole di Maldini mi sono sembrate più di una conferma... secondo me è tutto vero!


----------



## uolfetto (15 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io dico che uno che si presenta al mondo Milan mandando via Maldini rischia di avere capito poco o nulla.
> Ne del momento attuale della squadra ne della nostra storia.


Per me Maldini e gli altri stanno facendo benissimo, voto 9 e mezzo. Ma basta vedere quanto è disprezzato da alcuni per capire che non è che se cambiano Maldini succeda chissà cosa eh. Per me è normale che quando cambia la proprietà cambia tutta la struttura organizzativa. Non dico dall'oggi al domani, ma nel giro di un annetto secondo me verranno cambiati tutti. Ripeto, a me dispiace, ma questa è la mia previsione.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ad oggi non c'è nessuno come possa gestire il Milan meglio di Maldini. Lui e Massara vanno confermati, poi cambiassero pure i magazzinieri.


sono d'accordo ma chi mette i soldi decide, e in genere vuole un proprio management. Magari verrà silurato solo Gazidis, non lo so, ma traspariva un po' di fastidio nelle parole di Paolo.


----------



## Andris (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ad oggi non c'è nessuno come possa gestire il Milan meglio di Maldini. Lui e Massara vanno confermati, poi cambiassero pure i magazzinieri.


di solito quando si subentra si mettono i propri uomini, nel migliore dei casi verranno affiancati penso


----------



## ILMAGO (15 Aprile 2022)

La cessione penso sia fatta. 
Ora però PAOLO MALDINI NON SI TOCCA.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non mi devono toccare i tre dell'area sportiva: Maldini, Massara, Moncada. Con un budget limitato hanno fatto un miracolo. Proverei a salvare anche Gazidis tutto sommato se abbiamo 0 debiti e siano a -94M dai -250 del 2018 un po' significa che ha lavorato bene. Ma lui è proprio stato messo la da Elliot per sistemare il bilancio disastrato, cosa che ha fatto ottimamente, possa essere simpatico e antipatico è un dato oggettivo.



Ah si, ma dipende chi arriva e cosa vuole.

Col cambio di società, se avvenisse, Maldini diventa altamente a rischio.

Spero resti ovviamente


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Aprile 2022)

Non riconfermare Maldini sarebbe un errore, ha dimostrato di essere un dirigente capace, lavorando in condizioni non facili senza avere grosso margine di spesa.


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (15 Aprile 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Come ho già scritto nell'altra discussione con la cessione è fisiologico che cambieranno tutti, da Gazidis in giù fino a Pioli. Magari con un po' di gradualità, ma nel medio periodo sarà così. Ormai la strada è segnata.


non è vero quando alcuni fondi acquistano spesso lasciano i manager strategici al loro posto (esperienza personale)


----------



## Swaitak (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini nel pre Milan - Genoa:"Abbiamo lavorato bene come nelle settimane precedenti. Meno partite mancano e più le occasioni diventano importanti. Visto anche quello che sta facendo l'Inter oggi serve la vittoria. A gennaio non c'era disponibilità per intervenire in attacco. Ma ci sentivamo comunque buoni. Il difensore centrale? Kalulu è andato oltre le aspettative. L'assenza di Ibra per noi è un problema. Origi? A sei giornate dalla fine con questa squadra che lotta per il campionato rimarrei sulle cose di questo anno. Forse c'è quella tensione alla quali i ragazzi non sono abituati. La cessione del Milan? Non vi posso dire niente. So poco. E' normale che nel futuro del Milan possa esserci una vendita. Quando, non lo so. Ma ora proviamo a vincere e abbiamo anche la Coppa Italia".


non ho visto Paolo, ma se defenestrano lui e confermano altri in alto cominciamo malissimo


----------



## Mika (15 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ah si, ma dipende chi arriva e cosa vuole.
> 
> Col cambio di società, se avvenisse, Maldini diventa altamente a rischio.
> 
> Spero resti ovviamente


Sarà, ma se io vengo da fuori e prendo una squadra di calcio che 3 anni fa non andava in EL a momenti e aveva tipo 250M di euro di passivi, azzerati in 3 anni e con miglioramento notevole dei risultati sportivi, l'ultima cosa che farei sarebbe cambiare dirigenza, ovvero Gazidis, Maldini, Massara, Moncada.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini nel pre Milan - Genoa:"Abbiamo lavorato bene come nelle settimane precedenti. Meno partite mancano e più le occasioni diventano importanti. Visto anche quello che sta facendo l'Inter oggi serve la vittoria. A gennaio non c'era disponibilità per intervenire in attacco. Ma ci sentivamo comunque buoni. Il difensore centrale? Kalulu è andato oltre le aspettative. L'assenza di Ibra per noi è un problema. Origi? A sei giornate dalla fine con questa squadra che lotta per il campionato rimarrei sulle cose di questo anno. Forse c'è quella tensione alla quali i ragazzi non sono abituati. La cessione del Milan? Non vi posso dire niente. So poco. E' normale che nel futuro del Milan possa esserci una vendita. Quando, non lo so. Ma ora proviamo a vincere e abbiamo anche la Coppa Italia".


Praticamente ha detto che la proprietà non mette un euro , altro che lungimiranza , programmazione e cultura del lavoro.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (15 Aprile 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mi dispiace per Paolo, che presumo senta odore di defenestrazione. Il bene del Milan viene prima di tutto.


Non credo che sia nell’interesse cambiare chi sta dirigendo e facendo bene nella parte sportiva.

per me l’unico che rischia è Gazidis, che è uomo di Elliott


----------



## Mika (15 Aprile 2022)

Comunque penso si sottovaluti troppo il "come è visto Maldini" dagli arabi appassionati di calcio. E' un Totem. Penso che Maldini rimanga e quindi con lui Massara visto che il DS lo sceglierebbe proprio Maldini.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mi è sembrato molto molto molto infastidito dall'inizio alla fine


Ma non è vero su.

comunque sia sti grandissimi….


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini nel pre Milan - Genoa:"Abbiamo lavorato bene come nelle settimane precedenti. Meno partite mancano e più le occasioni diventano importanti. Visto anche quello che sta facendo l'Inter oggi serve la vittoria. A gennaio non c'era disponibilità per intervenire in attacco. Ma ci sentivamo comunque buoni. Il difensore centrale? Kalulu è andato oltre le aspettative. L'assenza di Ibra per noi è un problema. Origi? A sei giornate dalla fine con questa squadra che lotta per il campionato rimarrei sulle cose di questo anno. Forse c'è quella tensione alla quali i ragazzi non sono abituati. La cessione del Milan? Non vi posso dire niente. So poco. E' normale che nel futuro del Milan possa esserci una vendita. Quando, non lo so. Ma ora proviamo a vincere e abbiamo anche la Coppa Italia".



A sensazione segano via Gazidis e restano Maldini-Massara. Il mio sogno è che torni Boban, ma si dovrebbe svincolare conl 'UEFA per la seconda volta.

Pioli discorso complicato. Potrebbero tenerlo un anno per non stravolgere le cose, però sarebbe già di fatto un esonerato in panchina.


----------



## Mika (15 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A sensazione segano via Gazidis e restano Maldini-Massara. Il mio sogno è che torni Boban, ma si dovrebbe svincolare conl 'UEFA per la seconda volta.
> 
> Pioli discorso complicato. Potrebbero tenerlo un anno per non stravolgere le cose, però sarebbe già di fatto un esonerato in panchina.


Dipende come va l'anno prossimo metti che fanno una ottima campagna acquisti e vince lo scudetto e va ai quarti di CL, come lo esoneri?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Dipende come va l'anno prossimo metti che fanno una ottima campagna acquisti e vince lo scudetto e va ai quarti di CL, come lo esoneri?



Sicuramente, ma alla prima serie di partite "incerte" lo segano senza aspettare. Succede sempre così con le nuove proprietà, partono in "malafede" verso gli allenatori scelti da altri.


----------



## jacky (15 Aprile 2022)

Ma secondo voi arriva una nuova proprietà e tiene Massara?
Dai su non scherziamo…
Il nuovo proprietario porta i suoi perché poi i meriti devono essere del suo staff


----------



## Mika (15 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sicuramente, ma alla prima serie di partite "incerte" lo segano senza aspettare. Succede sempre così con le nuove proprietà, partono in "malafede" verso gli allenatori scelti da altri.


Questo sicuramente.


----------



## Mika (15 Aprile 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi arriva una nuova proprietà e tiene Massara?
> Dai su non scherziamo…
> Il nuovo proprietario porta i suoi perché poi i meriti devono essere del suo staff


Sai che accade se arriva, silura Maldini e Massara, cambia allenatore, fa una campagna acquisti stile Fassone-Mirabelli e poi facciamo decimi?


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Aprile 2022)

Intravede la possibilità che il figlio debba trovarsi una squadra in eccellenza,ecco il fastidio da cosa viene.


----------



## jacky (15 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Sai che accade se arriva, silura Maldini e Massara, cambia allenatore, fa una campagna acquisti stile Fassone-Mirabelli e poi facciamo decimi?


Nessun riccone arriva e usa lo staff della società precedente… dai
Non si può sentire. E se lo fa non è un bel segnale.
Detto questo Maldini è figura storica e può rimanere… ma con altro ruolo


----------



## Mika (15 Aprile 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Nessun riccone arriva e usa lo staff della società precedente… dai
> Non si può sentire. E se lo fa non è un bel segnale.
> Detto questo Maldini è figura storica e può rimanere… ma con altro ruolo


Io Maldini lo terrei con il ruolo di ora con Massara, che se esiste un po' di meritocrazia in questo mondo, loro meriterebbero di rimanere. Maldini non accetterà mai di fare l'uomo immagine dopo che per tre anni ha lavorato per costruire un Milan che è tornato in CL. Sarebbe un declassamento ingiusto per quello che ha fatto in questi tre anni. Anzi, quasi un insulto.


----------



## jacky (15 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io Maldini lo terrei con il ruolo di ora con Massara, che se esiste un po' di meritocrazia in questo mondo, loro meriterebbero di rimanere. Maldini non accetterà mai di fare l'uomo immagine dopo che per tre anni ha lavorato per costruire un Milan che è tornato in CL. Sarebbe un declassamento ingiusto per quello che ha fatto in questi tre anni. Anzi, quasi un insulto.


Ok sia chiaro che il mio discorso va oltre il merito. Per me Maldini ha fatto bene ma in fase di mediazione non è stato granché…
Per me questa situazione è l’ideale per lui perché in questa A ridicola ha un rischio basso di fallire e tutto quello che viene in più è un miracolo.
Diverso sarebbe con la pressione di aver speso 200 mln e dover render fin da subito in tutte le competizioni e vincere.
Lui andrebbe avanti a vita con Pioli e budget basso (mio pensiero)


----------



## pazzomania (15 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io Maldini lo terrei con il ruolo di ora con Massara, che se esiste un po' di meritocrazia in questo mondo, loro meriterebbero di rimanere. Maldini non accetterà mai di fare l'uomo immagine dopo che per tre anni ha lavorato per costruire un Milan che è tornato in CL. Sarebbe un declassamento ingiusto per quello che ha fatto in questi tre anni. Anzi, quasi un insulto.



Tutti terremmo Maldini caro Mika, il problema è che basta una persona sola che non lo voglia, e Maldini sarebbe fatto fuori.


----------



## Mika (15 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tutti terremmo Maldini caro Mika, il problema è che basta una persona sola che non lo voglia, e Maldini sarebbe fatto fuori.


E' purtroppo lo so. Il rischio di cambiare proprietà è questo. Elliot è entrato in punta i piedi, non ha fatto fuori Gattuso, ma solo Fassone e Mirabelli che hanno buttato nel water 220 M di euro oltretutto Fassone si era anche aumentato lo stipendio. Ma non penso che Maldini rischi, se hanno un po' di cervello il lato sportivo riamne. E' più facile che cambino Gazidis per un AD loro come giusto che sia.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E' purtroppo lo so. Il rischio di cambiare proprietà è questo. Elliot è entrato in punta i piedi, non ha fatto fuori Gattuso, ma solo Fassone e Mirabelli che hanno buttato nel water 220 M di euro oltretutto Fassone si era anche aumentato lo stipendio. Ma non penso che Maldini rischi, se hanno un po' di cervello il lato sportivo riamne. E' più facile che cambino Gazidis per un AD loro come giusto che sia.



Speriamo, non tanto per le abilità di Maldini, che obbiettivamente non ne ha azzeccato uno quest' anno, a parte Maignan (gli altri li ha presi gli anni scorsi e gli va dato merito). 

Ma perché, primo di Maldini mi fido, vuole fare bella figura e ci tiene al Milan.

Secondo perché ci manca solo un proprietario col turbante e qualche personaggio strano in dirigenza.
Significherebbe per la prima volta nella storia del Milan avere un totale scollegamento con l' Italia e al territorio.


----------



## darden (15 Aprile 2022)

Per gli arabi il calcio è un gioco in cui conta anche l'immagine, basta vedere il PSG che è un elenco infinito di figurine che poi non si amalgama

Se fosse cessione a medio-orientali secondo me Maldini non rischia, gazidis invece probabile.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sicuramente, ma alla prima serie di partite "incerte" lo segano senza aspettare. Succede sempre così con le nuove proprietà, partono in "malafede" verso gli allenatori scelti da altri.


Quando è arrivato Elliott abbiamo tenuto Gattuso fino alla fine, ricordo che dopo il derby di ritorno perso non vincemmo per più di un mese ma lo confermarono lo stesso.


----------



## Baba (15 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io Maldini lo terrei con il ruolo di ora con Massara, che se esiste un po' di meritocrazia in questo mondo, loro meriterebbero di rimanere. Maldini non accetterà mai di fare l'uomo immagine dopo che per tre anni ha lavorato per costruire un Milan che è tornato in CL. Sarebbe un declassamento ingiusto per quello che ha fatto in questi tre anni. Anzi, quasi un insulto.


Non solo loro due, va tenuto a tutti i costi pure Moncada.


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Aprile 2022)

Leggo commenti assurdi,per inciso,me ne sbatto se Maldini viene fatto fuori e questi mi riportano il Milan sul tetto d'Europa,e penso dovrebbe essere un pensiero unanime.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Aprile 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Leggo commenti assurdi,per inciso,me ne sbatto se Maldini viene fatto fuori e questi mi riportano il Milan sul tetto d'Europa,e penso dovrebbe essere un pensiero unanime.



Senza radici non vinci un tubo.

Vedi PSG


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Senza radici non vinci un tubo.
> 
> Vedi PSG


Pensiero tuo.


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Senza radici non vinci un tubo.
> 
> Vedi PSG


Quando iniziammo a vincere nell'88 che radici c'erano???


----------



## pazzomania (15 Aprile 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Pensiero tuo.



Basta guardare l' albo d' oro..


----------



## Mika (15 Aprile 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Non solo loro due, va tenuto a tutti i costi pure Moncada.


Ovvio, ma se salta Paolo a cascata saltano Massara e Moncada e con lui tutto il lavoro di scout fatto in questi tre anni. Sarebbe un delitto. Se si cambia proprietà ad un mese dal calciomercato per lo meno il settore sportivo non deve essere toccato, il calciomercato è già stato ben programmato da Maldini e Massara con Moncada che ha mandato scout in giro, licenziarli al 1 giugno è già partire male.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Aprile 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Quando iniziammo a vincere nell'88 che radici c'erano???



Eravamo zeppi di giocatori del vivaio con presidente milanese, vedi tu.


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Senza radici non vinci un tubo.
> 
> Vedi PSG


Il Chelsea che radici aveva per vincere ciò che ha vinto in 12 anni?


----------



## Swaitak (15 Aprile 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Leggo commenti assurdi,per inciso,me ne sbatto se Maldini viene fatto fuori e questi mi riportano il Milan sul tetto d'Europa,e penso dovrebbe essere un pensiero unanime.


un pò brusco come pensiero, ma non sbagliato. 
Però non partiamo dai sesti settimi posti stavolta, io gliela darei un pò di fiducia e sopratutto una valigetta di soldi, non i piattini verdi con i 4 centesimi


----------



## Mika (15 Aprile 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Quando iniziammo a vincere nell'88 che radici c'erano???


La vittoria dell'88 parte dal 1985, che ti credi... c'era Braida, Galliani e altri. Il Milan di Berlusconi ha vinto il titolo 3 stagioni dopo l'acquisto, dopo tre anni di lavoro del suo staff. Non è arrivato nel 1987 Berlusconi.


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eravamo zeppi di giocatori del vivaio con presidente milanese, vedi tu.


Capirai,la differenza te la fecero gli acquisti,inutile girarci attorno per difendere Maldini,io tifo per il Milan e voglio vederlo vincere,non tifo per Maldini,l'ho tifato quando giocava perché faceva parte del Milan,ora se il suo sacrificio mi porta di nuovo le champions che se ne torni a Miami.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Aprile 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Il Chelsea che radici aveva per vincere ciò che ha vinto in 12 anni?



Vero, ma il Chelsea mi sa più di eccezione.
Non mi è mai piaciuta, non ho mai visto cicli da grande.

Comunque si, qualcosa ha vinto, con parecchia fortuna.

Senza dubbio.


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> un pò brusco come pensiero, ma non sbagliato.
> Però non partiamo dai sesti settimi posti stavolta, io gliela darei un pò di fiducia e sopratutto una valigetta di soldi, non i piattini verdi con i 4 centesimi


Con la valigetta piena di soldi c'è sempre il rischio che ti prenda un Billi Ballo o un Duarte che costano più cari,mica ti azzecca sicuro gli acquisti.


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vero, ma il Chelsea mi sa più di eccezione.
> Non mi è mai piaciuta, non ho mai visto cicli da grande.
> 
> Comunque si, qualcosa ha vinto, con parecchia fortuna.
> ...


Il Chelsea è quella squadra che perse la champions per uno scivolone di Terry al rigore decisivo,e che fu scippata in modo assurdo da una ladrata del Barça in un'altra semifinale,se ha avuto fortuna in seguito se l'è meritata.


----------



## UDG (15 Aprile 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Capirai,la differenza te la fecero gli acquisti,inutile girarci attorno per difendere Maldini,io tifo per il Milan e voglio vederlo vincere,non tifo per Maldini,l'ho tifato quando giocava perché faceva parte del Milan,ora se il suo sacrificio mi porta di nuovo le champions che se ne torni a Miami.


Ok. Ma se siamo dove siamo adesso devi dire grazie a lui. Non possiamo buttarlo come si fa con un fazzoletto dopo che è stato usato


----------



## Stylox10 (15 Aprile 2022)

Io sono sempre per la meritocrazia e Paolino per quanto visto negli ultimi due anni merita assolutamente la conferma.

Questa è la mia opinione personale, sarei proprio curioso di vederlo gestire grosse quantità di denaro.


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Aprile 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Ok. Ma se siamo dove siamo adesso devi dire grazie a lui. Non possiamo buttarlo come si fa con un fazzoletto dopo che è stato usato


E mica lo buttiamo,gli diamo il ruolo di uomo immagine nel mondo,sarebbe ora di finirla con questa storia che Maldini se ha il portafoglio fa sfracelli sul mercato,vorrei ricordare che prese Tomori dopo il rifiuto di Kabak e Simakan,quindi avrebbe preso 2 pippe clamorose altro che Tomori,per tacere di Duarte e Billi Joue.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Aprile 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Il Chelsea è quella squadra che perse la champions per uno scivolone di Terry al rigore decisivo,e che fu scippata in modo assurdo da una ladrata del Barça in un'altra semifinale,se ha avuto fortuna in seguito se l'è meritata.



Ma si, non serve che mi fai esempi.
Te l'ho detto che hai ragione.
Il Chelsea ha fatto ottime cose.

Ma io voglio una squadra di quelle da leggenda, roba per pochi.
Come siamo abituati.

Il Chelsea boh, non mi ha mai dato questa impressione.

Quello che intendo io è roba da Milan, da Bayern, da Barcellona, da Real, da Liverpool
Squadre come PSG, City, Chelsea, mi sanno di "freddo".
Son squadre che magari tra 20 anni le hai dimenticate.

Proprietario col turbante + dirigente magari straniero non è quello che piacerebbe a me.

Poi certo, piuttosto che arrivare ultimi nei gironi di CL dammi pure il proprietario col turbante + dirigente straniero

Ci mancherebbe altro


----------



## Antokkmilan (15 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Dipende come va l'anno prossimo metti che fanno una ottima campagna acquisti e vince lo scudetto e va ai quarti di CL, come lo esoneri?


Ma pioli va esonerato sempre caro Mika…


----------



## numero 3 (15 Aprile 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Quando iniziammo a vincere nell'88 che radici c'erano???



Le radici c'erano eccome...innanzitutto le basi le aveva poste Liedholm con il gioco a zona, poi alcuni giocatori del vivaio tipo Icardi e Battistini che scelsero altre strade e alcuni invece rimasero ( non ho voglia di elencarteli) .
Un presidente in ascesa LOMBARDO e un DS Lombardo . 
Si aggregarono poi un centrale di difesa Lombardo , un terzino sx Lombardo un centrocampista Lombardo un ala dx lombarda...

Ovvio questi possono farci diventare il PSG ma finora il progetto che vorrei è proprio quello del Milan anni 90


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma si, non serve che mi fai esempi.
> Te l'ho detto che hai ragione.
> Il Chelsea ha fatto ottime cose.
> 
> ...


Non avevo dubbi,il senno ce l'hai ancora,il tifoso vuole le vittorie,io,tu e tutti gli altri,vorrei conoscerlo di persona colui che rinuncerebbe alle vittorie pur di avere Maldini in dirigenza,detto questo,se i nuovi eventuali proprietari non lo ritengono adatto spero gli venga dato un ruolo di rappresentanza,ma conoscendo il suo ego smisurato rifiuterebbe.


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Aprile 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Le radici c'erano eccome...innanzitutto le basi le aveva poste Liedholm con il gioco a zona, poi alcuni giocatori del vivaio tipo Icardi e Battistini che scelsero altre strade e alcuni invece rimasero ( non ho voglia di elencarteli) .
> Un presidente in ascesa LOMBARDO e un DS Lombardo .
> Si aggregarono poi un centrale di difesa Lombardo , un terzino sx Lombardo un centrocampista Lombardo un ala dx lombarda...
> 
> Ovvio questi possono farci diventare il PSG ma finora il progetto che vorrei è proprio quello del Milan anni 90


Ti faccio gli auguri se speri di vincere con un Milan in gran parte italiano,citofonami quando avrai 5-6 calciatori di livello mondiale,italiani,in squadra.I Baresi,i Maldini,i Tassotti,i Donadoni e compagnia bella,passano una volta sola nella vita.


----------



## babsodiolinter (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ad oggi non c'è nessuno come possa gestire il Milan meglio di Maldini. Lui e Massara vanno confermati, poi cambiassero pure i magazzinieri.


This!!!
Con un allenatore che tutti qua dentro diamo per "mediocre" un budget limitato al centesimo da non poter aggiungere 10milalire per chiudere i giocatori trattati,hanno ricostruito una squadra giovane e forte costruita con logica e professionalità....
Privarsi di questi 2 sarebbe folle...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ad oggi non c'è nessuno come possa gestire il Milan meglio di Maldini. Lui e Massara vanno confermati, poi cambiassero pure i magazzinieri.


spero cambino lo staff atletico, perché ogni anno 80 infortuni


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2022)

Stylox10 ha scritto:


> Io sono sempre per la meritocrazia e Paolino per quanto visto negli ultimi due anni merita assolutamente la conferma.
> 
> Questa è la mia opinione personale, sarei proprio curioso di vederlo gestire grosse quantità di denaro.



Maldini, come tutti, può essere criticato ma mettere in discussione il suo bene per il Milan è impossibile.


----------



## jacky (16 Aprile 2022)

Maldini ha fatto bene in un Milan con budget basso e che non aveva nulla da perdere senza 10 anni di Champions.
Da testare con altri obiettivi.
Massara a trattare con Liverpool Madrid e Bayern per me è improponibile.
Poi magari sbaglio eh, però ci sono dei livelli. Ombra di Sabatini, ombra di Maldini… lassù in alto boh


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Aprile 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Maldini ha fatto bene in un Milan con budget basso e che non aveva nulla da perdere senza 10 anni di Champions.
> Da testare con altri obiettivi.
> Massara a trattare con Liverpool Madrid e Bayern per me è improponibile.
> Poi magari sbaglio eh, però ci sono dei livelli. Ombra di Sabatini, ombra di Maldini… lassù in alto boh


Ma il DS / DT del Liverpool chi è? Quello del city? Ma solo qua da noi si sta appresso a sti guru del mercato, seve gente professionale e serve un progetto chiaro che porti a scelte logiche sennò finisci come il PSG con mille mila miliardi a prendere Messi versione ex giocatore e perdi Mbappè..
Quando vai a trattare coi grandi club o coi grandi giocatori pensiamo che il carisma di un Maldini non pesi?.. Poi è normale che la differenza la fanno i dindini..se ne ho poco devo scovare il giocatore inesploso.. Magari se ho un po' di soldi posso anche permettermi 1 o 2 top veri in rosa

Premesso che io personalmente spero non venga semembrato questo progetto perché per me davvero sta rosa con 2 o 3 innesti seri può decollare..


----------



## Mika (16 Aprile 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Maldini ha fatto bene in un Milan con budget basso e che non aveva nulla da perdere senza 10 anni di Champions.
> Da testare con altri obiettivi.
> Massara a trattare con Liverpool Madrid e Bayern per me è improponibile.
> Poi magari sbaglio eh, però ci sono dei livelli. Ombra di Sabatini, ombra di Maldini… lassù in alto boh


Certo perché se vai con Marotta dal Real e offri 10M per Assensio il Real te lo vende perchè Marotta top
Se ci va Massara ad offrire 10M non lo accettano perché non è top. A quei livelli se vai la contano solo i soldi che offri per il giocatore e non chi viene mandato, se andiamo con 40M io e te dal Real lo portiamo a casa uguale, anche se non ci hanno mai visti in vita loro


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma il DS / DT del Liverpool chi è? Quello del city? Ma solo qua da noi si sta appresso a sti guru del mercato, seve gente professionale e serve un progetto chiaro che porti a scelte logiche sennò finisci come il PSG con mille mila miliardi a prendere Messi versione ex giocatore e perdi Mbappè..
> *Quando vai a trattare coi grandi club o coi grandi giocatori pensiamo che il carisma di un Maldini non pesi?.. *Poi è normale che la differenza la fanno i dindini..se ne ho poco devo scovare il giocatore inesploso.. Magari se ho un po' di soldi posso anche permettermi 1 o 2 top veri in rosa
> 
> Premesso che io personalmente spero non venga semembrato questo progetto perché per me davvero sta rosa con 2 o 3 innesti seri può decollare..



Pesa eccome. Per me Maldini e Massara devono restare al loro posto.


----------



## numero 3 (16 Aprile 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ti faccio gli auguri se speri di vincere con un Milan in gran parte italiano,citofonami quando avrai 5-6 calciatori di livello mondiale,italiani,in squadra.I Baresi,i Maldini,i Tassotti,i Donadoni e compagnia bella,passano una volta sola nella vita.




Questo sarà impossibile, magari ma ormai quei tempi sono passati ma non vorrei neanche riempirmi di ex fenomeni ( Messi) , giocatori sopravvalutati ( Neymar) , parametri zero a caso anche se non servono( Donnarumma/Wjnaldum ) e un'accozzaglia di allenatori.
Amerei un progetto Liverpool o Man City ( con i soldi ma per gradi).
Per esempio se il prossimo mercato mantengono questa ossatura + ad esempio ( Chiesa e Scamacca) a me andrebbe bene, una crescita graduale intendo mantenendo anche la dirigenza investendo anche su strutture e settore giovanile.


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pesa eccome. Per me Maldini e Massara devono restare al loro posto.



Come ho detto in un altro post ieri di solito nuove proprietà portano con sé nuovi management. Nel nostro caso però la situazione è particolare perché siamo in presenza di una società che in questi anni ha indubbiamente operato benissimo, pur nelle ristrettezze di bilancio, operando una trasformazione radicale della rosa. Se oggi ci giochiamo lo scudetto, con una squadra da record per l'età media, lo dobbiamo a loro( oltre che a Pioli). 
E poi chiunque acquisti il Milan non credo possa esonerare Maldini. Lì non tocchi solo il vertice dell' area tecnica ma un monumento vivente di questo sport e di questo club.
In buona sostanza credo che il management resterà quello attuale ad eccezione di Gazidis, uomo Eliott,scelto per risanare i conti. Li si potrebbero esserci cambiamenti. Chi verrà al suo posto spero che avrà l' intelligenza del sudafricano di confrontarsi in modo aperto con l' area tecnica.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Come ho detto in un altro post ieri di solito nuove proprietà portano con sé nuovi management. Nel nostro caso però la situazione è particolare perché siamo in presenza di una società che in questi anni ha indubbiamente operato benissimo, pur nelle ristrettezze di bilancio, operando una trasformazione radicale della rosa. Se oggi ci giochiamo lo scudetto, con una squadra da record per l'età media, lo dobbiamo a loro( oltre che a Pioli).
> *E poi chiunque acquisti il Milan non credo possa esonerare Maldini. Lì non tocchi solo il vertice dell' area tecnica ma un monumento vivente di questo sport e di questo club.*
> In buona sostanza credo che il management resterà quello attuale ad eccezione di Gazidis, uomo Eliott,scelto per risanare i conti. Li si potrebbero esserci cambiamenti. Chi verrà al suo posto spero che avrà l' intelligenza del sudafricano di confrontarsi in modo aperto con l' area tecnica.



Pensa che per alcuni Maldini è un problema.


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pensa che per alcuni Maldini è un problema.



Chi pensa che Maldini sia un problema forse ha sbagliato sport. I fatti sono quelli che contano e anche in quello Maldini batte i detrattori(?) 10 a 0.


----------



## ILMAGO (16 Aprile 2022)

Maldini e massara e moncada devono restare. Così come deve restare (almeno anno prossimo) la base della squadra e anche pioli. 
unico cambio deve essere (nel caso) la disponibilità per i buchi in rosa che devi colmare. 

Ci serve un vice Theo italiano: ok chi è il migliore? Cambiaso? Preso.
Ci serve dietro Bremer (o Botman)? Preso. Ci serve Renato sanches al posto di Kessie? Preso.
Ci serve un ala destra da 30 milioni under 24 di prospettiva? Presa. 
Ci serve una punta? Vado e prendo Darwin Nunez. Non stravolgo null’altro. Nessun colpo ad effetto di gente finita inutile (hazard,bale o sti dinosauri qua)

ma la dirigenza, pioli, le pietre miliari del progetto tecnico (magnain tomori kalulu Theo tonali Bennacer leao ecc) devono tutte stare belle ferme per dare continuità.


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Aprile 2022)

Dopo aver letto tutte ste pagine sono convinto che non vinceremo e ben ci starebbe. Non si può buttar melma sul lavoro fatto finora. Non accetto tutte ste critiche vuote e dettate dall'odio verso Paolo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Chi pensa che Maldini sia un problema forse ha sbagliato sport. I fatti sono quelli che contano e anche in quello Maldini batte i detrattori(?) 10 a 0.


Chi pensa che Paolo sia un problema deve lasciar stare lo sport in generale.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Dopo aver letto tutte ste pagine sono convinto che non vinceremo e ben ci starebbe. Non si può buttar melma sul lavoro fatto finora. Non accetto tutte ste critiche vuote e *dettate dall'odio verso Paolo.*




Per me, un tifoso del Milan, non può odiare Maldini.


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me, un tifoso del Milan, non può odiare Maldini.


Eppure.... Non é solo uno , né 2.


----------



## Prealpi (16 Aprile 2022)

Paolo Maldini è il Milan!


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Eppure.... Non é solo uno , né 2.



Vero. Per me Maldini - come tutti - commette errori ma trovo assurdo metterne in discussione l'attaccamento al Milan.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini è il Milan!



Questo è sicuro.


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Chi pensa che Paolo sia un problema deve lasciar stare lo sport in generale.



Assolutamente d' accordo. Qui non stiamo parlando di Nedved o Zanetti. Parliamo di uno che smettendo i panni da calciatore ha indossato quelli da manager con grande intelligenza e signorilità.Ce ne fossero di più Maldini nel calcio, l' ambiente( specie in Italia) sarebbe meno mefitico.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini nel pre Milan - Genoa:"Abbiamo lavorato bene come nelle settimane precedenti. Meno partite mancano e più le occasioni diventano importanti. Visto anche quello che sta facendo l'Inter oggi serve la vittoria. A gennaio non c'era disponibilità per intervenire in attacco. Ma ci sentivamo comunque buoni. Il difensore centrale? Kalulu è andato oltre le aspettative. L'assenza di Ibra per noi è un problema. Origi? A sei giornate dalla fine con questa squadra che lotta per il campionato rimarrei sulle cose di questo anno. Forse c'è quella tensione alla quali i ragazzi non sono abituati. La cessione del Milan? Non vi posso dire niente. So poco. E' normale che nel futuro del Milan possa esserci una vendita. Quando, non lo so. Ma ora proviamo a vincere e abbiamo anche la Coppa Italia".


Chiaramente mi spiacerebbe se ci fosse l'ennesimo ribaltone che giocoforza paralizzerebbe l'operatività per i primi tempi ma questo elliott prima se ne va e meglio è.

Si potevano mettere le mani sullo scudetto ma tra mercato estivo e di gennaio è stato indecente.

Maldini ha candidamente ammesso che a gennaio non c'era un euro ,altro che progettualità ed idee chiare.
Diciamo le cose come stanno veramente.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente d' accordo. Qui non stiamo parlando di Nedved o Zanetti. Parliamo di uno che smettendo i panni da calciatore ha indossato quelli da manager con grande intelligenza e signorilità*.Ce ne fossero di più Maldini nel calcio, l' ambiente( specie in Italia) sarebbe meno mefitico.*



Maldini, pur ancora inesperto nel ruolo di dirigente, ha cercato sempre di tutelare il Milan, che del resto è la sua famiglia.


----------



## sunburn (16 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Come ho detto in un altro post ieri di solito nuove proprietà portano con sé nuovi management. Nel nostro caso però la situazione è particolare perché siamo in presenza di una società che in questi anni ha indubbiamente operato benissimo, pur nelle ristrettezze di bilancio, operando una trasformazione radicale della rosa. Se oggi ci giochiamo lo scudetto, con una squadra da record per l'età media, lo dobbiamo a loro( oltre che a Pioli).
> E poi chiunque acquisti il Milan non credo possa esonerare Maldini. Lì non tocchi solo il vertice dell' area tecnica ma un monumento vivente di questo sport e di questo club.
> In buona sostanza credo che il management resterà quello attuale ad eccezione di Gazidis, uomo Eliott,scelto per risanare i conti. Li si potrebbero esserci cambiamenti. Chi verrà al suo posto spero che avrà l' intelligenza del sudafricano di confrontarsi in modo aperto con l' area tecnica.


Io ho sempre avuto un’autentica venerazione per Maldini, ma come dirigente avevo enormi perplessità e bisogna dire che mi ha stupito facendo globalmente un buonissimo lavoro. 
Tuttavia, non troverei scandaloso se un’eventuale nuova proprietà decidesse di cambiare, soprattutto se intenzionata a investire cifre importanti anche sul mercato.
A ogni modo, da quel che ho letto questo fondo non ha esperienze nel mondo del calcio, quindi ritengo più probabile che in caso di acquisto del club decidano di optare per la continuità, almeno nelle prime fasi.


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Maldini, pur ancora inesperto nel ruolo di dirigente, ha cercato sempre di tutelare il Milan, che del resto è la sua famiglia.



Maldini è il Milan. Così come lo è Baresi, Rivera, lo è stato il papà Cesare, Liedholm, etc etc. Sono figure iconiche che hanno impersonificato, ciascuno nella propria epoca, lo spirito di questo grandissimo club al meglio. Mi meraviglierebbe parecchio se i nuovi proprietari lo esonerassero,oltre a non essere un bel biglietto da visita per tutto l' ambiente 
No, personalmente non temo questa possibilità.
Maldini, Massara e Moncada hanno meritato sul campo la riconferma e la possibilità di continuare a sviluppare il progetto sportivo.


----------

